# Infrared lamps



## Andrew Byrne (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all, I have recently taking delivery of an infrared heater and im unsure of 
the distance the lamp should be from the panel. I also have an infrared 
thermometer to check the panel temperature but the lamp had to be very 
close to the panel at full power to get the panel up to 60 degrees am i doing 
something wrong i wonder?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Are you working inside?

I flash the first panel at 80cm for 5mins just to gradually warm it. 

Then I put it at an elbows length away from the panel, so about 50cm for 10mins. 

About 70/80cm for a plastic panel.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I assume you are heating the panel prior to painting ? 
I would think it would be hard to maintain a panel temp of 60 degrees using just a ir lamp if the ambient temp is low ? Even more so if using one lamp and ssy your painting a few panels ? We have a space to heater in our workshop but even then the panel temp is way lower than it should be !


----------



## Andrew Byrne (Dec 12, 2013)

I use it outside i don't use it for paint but for curing a coating the reason 
i put it on this thread was because all the painters use infrared.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi,


Depends on the infra red itself 

is it short wave ?
what the wattage is ?
is it a painting infra red ? or just a normal I/red?

I have 2kw I/reds and the must be at least arms length away ...will get panel up to 60 deg within a couple of mins 



Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Also depends on colour of painted panel !


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Also depends on colour as black gets hot quick ! What i meant was if you have ir lamp on panel then remove while you paint then temp will drop till you replace ir lamp again,its different with drying a finished project as you leave it longer and a bit further away but you do have to be cautious with ir lamps they can bubble filler n primer !


----------



## Andrew Byrne (Dec 12, 2013)

It's a short wave double lamp i think it's 2 kW the colour of the car was Audi
Teak Brown metallic it's a fairly dark color.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Bumper ?


----------



## Andrew Byrne (Dec 12, 2013)

I purchased them from infratech in Liverpool and they are indeed for paint 
drying.


----------



## Andrew Byrne (Dec 12, 2013)

mr paint said:


> Bumper ?


No rear quater panel.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

strange !

try on another car ...even a cured car and check with I red thermometer :thumb:


that's all I do ... pre heat panels 25 deg ...apply base (water) blow dry 

clear ...no flash straight upto 60 deg 



Tommy


----------



## Andrew Byrne (Dec 12, 2013)

mr paint said:


> strange !
> 
> try on another car ...even a cured car and check with I red thermometer :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tommy :thumb:


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

If I remember correctly, Carpro CQUK stated to apply it in a temp not over 90F which is the low 30s C. 
@ 60C I think you'll bake it beyound redemption?


----------



## Andrew Byrne (Dec 12, 2013)

67 Mustang said:


> If I remember correctly, Carpro CQUK stated to apply it in a temp not over 90F which is the low 30s C.
> @ 60C I think you'll bake it beyound redemption?


I'm using Gyeon Mohs they recommend 60 degrees for 10 mins per panel.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Ah Ok,
I got PA and that one recommends 6 hours with Infrared, gotta go back and see at what temp though.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

As long as your Thermometer working correctly then you should be doing things correctly.
You can test your thermometer by pointing it an ice cube that's just starting to melt and then some boiling water.
On a car ambient temp plays a big part - on a dark car at this time of year I would expect the panel to hold temp at a distance of about 70 cm - but it will only hold that temp for about 15cm either side and about 30cm above and below the lamp


----------



## Andrew Byrne (Dec 12, 2013)

squiggs said:


> As long as your Thermometer working correctly then you should be doing things correctly.
> You can test your thermometer by pointing it an ice cube that's just starting to melt and then some boiling water.
> On a car ambient temp plays a big part - on a dark car at this time of year I would expect the panel to hold temp at a distance of about 70 cm - but it will only hold that temp for about 15cm either side and about 30cm above and below the lamp


Thanks for the tip regarding Thermometer.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Lads are we talking about a cheap £10 to £15 laser thermometer on ebay that you use ? Not had one or ever used one to be honest but at this price its worth buying one ? Or do you have an expensive option ?

Thanks


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I have cheap £20 one ....works spot on!


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INFRATECH...640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19eaa74af0

Has anyone used theses? might buy one if there good as they say they are?


----------



## Andrew Byrne (Dec 12, 2013)

andyrst said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INFRATECH...640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19eaa74af0
> 
> Has anyone used theses? might buy one if there good as they say they are?


That's the same make as the one i have, my one has 2 lamps and am 
very happy with it.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

mr paint said:


> I have cheap £20 one ....works spot on!


Cheers tommy


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

squiggs said:


> As long as your Thermometer working correctly then you should be doing things correctly.
> You can test your thermometer by pointing it an ice cube that's just starting to melt and then some boiling water.
> On a car ambient temp plays a big part - on a dark car at this time of year I would expect the panel to hold temp at a distance of about 70 cm - but it will only hold that temp for about 15cm either side and about 30cm above and below the lamp


Just to add - as ice cubes and water tend to clear be careful that you're not shining the beam through them and measuring the temp of the containers that they are in


----------

